# Forellenangeln in Luxemburg



## Honeyball (19. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade vom Familienurlaub in Luxemburg zurück, wohin ich sicherheitshalber eine "Alibi"-Ausrüstung mitgenommen hatte.
Schon bei unserer Ankunft am Europa-Campingplatz Nommerlayen lachte mir ein Werbeschild entgegen "Forellenangeln in Fischbach".
Nachdem sich vorher ergeben hatte, dass allenfalls Flussangeln in Sauer oder Our bzw. ein See bei Echternach Möglichkeiten geboten hätten, erschien mir der Forellenpuff als familientaugliche Alternative.
Vorher haben wir uns allerdings die wilden Bäche Weiße und Schwarze Enz im Müllertal angeschaut und vereinzelte schöne Bachforellen und Saiblinge entdeckt. Mit den Augen eines Anglers macht die Bachpirsch auch ohne Rute Spass, vor allem in einer so atemberaubend schönen Landschaft.
Am Mittwoch war es dann soweit. Bepackt mit Picknickkorb und unseren Familien im Schlepptau lösten mein Freund und ich zwei Halbtageskarten zu 7,50 Euro und legten so ab 12:30 Uhr los.
Ein netter Einheimischer, zu dem wir gleich Kontakt aufgenommen hatten und der den Teich bestens kannte, empfahl uns das schattenseitige Ufer und wir setzten uns gleich neben an hin.
3 Maden und ein Maiskorn an den Haken, reinwerfen und langsam ran zupfen war die Devise. Schon nach kurzer Zeit freute sich unser Nachbar über seinen ersten Fisch. 
Meine Angelrute überließ ich erst mal meiner Tochter Sabrina (9), die unbedingt mit angeln wollte, und vertiefte mich in eine Plauderei mit meinem netten Nachbarn, der gleich meine Vermutungen bestätigte, dass Angeln in Luxemburg allgemein nicht sonderlich lohnenswert ist, da es zu wenig öffentliche Gewässer und auch kaum Vereine gibt, die mit gezieltem Besatz den Fischbestand pflegen.
Plötzlich der Ruf von rechts: "Papa, der Schwimmer ist weg, da hängt was dran !!!" - Den ersten Forellendrill ließ ich mir dann sicherheitshalber nicht nehmen und Sabrina lernte gleichzeitig, dass auch Keschern gelernt sein will. Beim dritten Versuch zappelte die Forelle im Netz.
Als kurz darauf auch mein Freund Heinrich, der seiner 10-jährigen Tochter Katharina das Angeln nahe brachte, den ersten Biss hatte, stellte Sabrina sich beim Keschern schon viel geschickter an.
Von unseren Anfangserfolgen angelockt, gesellten sich dann auch die jeweiligen jüngeren Geschwister dazu. Chiara (6) konnte zwar mit Mühe die Angel geradehalten, hatte aber die neuerliche Bewegung an der Pose genauso schnell erkannt, wie ihre größere Schwester, die meinen Drill nach Übernahme der Rute und der Verantwortung wieder durch sicheres Keschern beendete. Die dritte Forelle durfte ich dann mal ganz alleine fangen, weil der Teichbesitzer gerade die Forellen für den Nachmittagsbesatz aus dem Aufzuchtbecken holte und die Kinder natürlich neugierig waren.
Auch Alexander (7), Katharinas Bruder, hatte mittlerweile seinen ersten Erfolg.
Im Laufe des Nachmittags lernte Sabrina dann noch, dass einfaches Rankurbeln nach dem Biss nicht unbedingt ausreicht und dass eine aus dem Wasser springende Forelle durchaus mit einem kräftigen Schütteln des Kopfes sich vom Haken befreien kann. 
Die weniger angelbegeisterten Muttis wurden zum Einkaufen "entlassen", weil wir ja nun zur Abrundung der Mahlzeit Kartoffeln brauchten und nahmen Chiara mit, die das Interesse schnell verloren hatte. 
Bis gegen 16:00 Uhr machten wir das Dutzend voll und waren zu zweit mit Kinderunterstützung ungefähr eben so erfolgreich wie unser Luxemburgischer Nachbar, der uns dank des an diesem Tag entscheidenden Tipps dazu gebracht hatte, beim Teichbesitzer eine Dose Bienenlarven zu erwerben. Auf unserer Seite im Schatten des Waldhanges wurde insgesamt bedeutend mehr gefangen als auf der Sonnenseite, dafür war es doch dort noch empfindlich kühl. Nach 16:00 Uhr ließ aber allgemein das Beißen nach, ob deswegen, weil wir den Besatz abgefischt hatten oder ob es an den Temperaturen lag, weiß ich nicht.
Das "Familienduell" konnte mein Freund klar mit 8 : 4 Fischen für sich entscheiden, beim abendlichen Verzehr frischer in Alufolie gegrillter Forellen haben meine Mädels aber locker mitgehalten.

Die Anlage in Fischbach ist Mittwochs und an Wochenenden von 7:00 bis 19:00 Uhr geöffnet. Es werden Tages- und Halbtageskarten (12,50, bzw 7,50 Euro) angeboten. Um 8:00 und um 14:00 Uhr wird neu besetzt.
Verschiedene Lebendköder könne vor Ort erworben werden.
Kunstköder sind nicht gestattet.
Es wurde uns ausdrücklich verboten, unsere Köderreste im Besatzbecken zu verfüttern, da der Besitzer Wert darauf legt, mit hungrigen Fischen zu besetzen. #: 

Luxemburg hat sich als ideales Ziel für einen kurz(weilig)en Familienurlaub erwiesen, wenn man keinen Wert auf's Angeln legt. Atemberaubende Landschaften in intakter Natur und malerische Städtchen sowie die muntere Europa-Metropole Luxemburg-Stadt sind lohnende Ausflugsziele.
Für Camper und insbesondere für Camper mit Kindern ist der Campingplatz Eurocamping Nommerlayen äußerst empfehlenswert. Er hat nicht umsonst schon mehrfach die Auszeichnung "Kinderfreundlichster Campingplatz in Europa" erhalten und bewies außerdem Vorbildfunktion hinsichtlich der Sauberkeit und Ausstattung der Sanitäranlagen.
Informationen findet man über http://www.ont.lu beim Nationalen Tourismusverband oder aber überall vor Ort.


----------



## ralle (19. April 2004)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Luxemburg*

Schöner Bericht und ein paar gute Infos !!


----------



## sigurd (17. November 2005)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Luxemburg*

Super Bericht!
An dieser Anlage habe ich auch vor ein paar Jahren einige Male geangelt, normalerweise auch mit gutem Erfolg.
Kleiner Tipp: In den Sommermonaten nach einer Regenschauer beissen die Forellen wie verrückt, wir hatten mal zu zweit mehr als 30 Regenbogner innerhalb von drei Stunden gefangen #: . Köder waren Bienenmaden, mit denen man normalerweise bedeutend mehr fängt als mit "normalen" Maden.


----------



## utschebebes (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenangeln in Luxemburg*

kann mir jenand sagen wie ich diese anlage finde?


----------

